# chromis questions..



## atomaino (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello, I have finished my 1 month nitrogen cycle in my 55 gallon saltwater tank(thats to a few versitle mollies and guppies) and have added my first SW fish... a pair of green chromis. I have four questions:

First, I have read that chromis are carnivors. I have been cutting frozen fish pieces very small (thawed) such as shrimp, squid, clams, qysters whatever is in my seafood mix frozen bag. I also feed marine flake. Is this ok?

Second, the pet shop said thess were green chromis. they appear silver however with a green/blue top fin that changes color depending on the light. They look very much like chromis except for the color... any ideas?

Third, My chromis seem to swim on the same side of the tank near the same rock/corner. It is not a very well hidden spot and there are no other fish in the tank, any ideas?

Finally, I have heard that chromis like to school in odd numbers. I have a pair right now, should i buy another? these fish seem to swim along the same side of the tank and might be looking at their reflections in the glass tank. Thanks. Adam


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

They will kill each other off in a few months. Now they are fine, but a pecking order will eventually be formed and they will pick each other off one by one. You need a group of absolute 7 to be considered somewhat safe, but that will even be risky. Your tank might be big enough though, but you need to get at least 4 or 5 more.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Chromis are very aggressive towards conspecifics, and strict, heavily enforced pecking orders are a definite. 

The more you have, the better and safer it is. Although you can expect one or two fish to be harassed probably more than the others, there's always one who stays on the very bottom of the barrel, so to speak.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry to say, your Chromis are in for a short life. I agree with the above threads.

This is one fish that does not belong in the hobby. Cody was being very liberal in saying that you need at least 7 fish. I would say you need at least 50-200 in the school to have long term success. They will, without hesitation, establish a pecking order and kill each other off one at a time, unless kept in extremely large groups. In reality, only public aquariums have the tank size necessary to keep this fish.

Take them back to the LFS, and next time.... i'm saying this kindly.... next time do your research before you buy the fish.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

One other thing i'd like to add is that they like to jump too. so if you don't have a well covered top then i'd put eggcrate over the tank to keep them in. perhaps you can give them back to the LPS and use it for store credit and get something else? Also the type is called blue/green reef cromis (Chromis viridis) and the color changing is normal.


----------

